# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Kilbarchan

## gavin

Great to see the lovely folk of Kilbarchan and district tonight.  I reckon that they have become the most relaxed, easy going bunch of beekeepers in Scotland.  See the arm-folding - only three new folk indulging in a half or full arm-fold.  There's even a couple up the back not paying attention.



Who knows, maybe a few may have been tempted to stop by here for a while.  By way of introduction to the site, after showing them some of Jon's Apidea masterclass stuff, we went through the Waspkeeper post and its aftermath.  One of the summer's highlights I reckon.

G.

----------


## drumgerry

Hell's teeth Gavin some of them are even smiling!  Must be something in the water in that neck of the woods.  Who ever heard of happy beekeepers?!

----------


## gavin

I did wonder if they have some policy to screen out or maybe persecute the non-smilers? But on the other hand some of the missing faces were smilers too, so it can't be that. Nope, they're just a happy, well-adjusted bunch. Do the Spey beekeepers not smile for you? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## drumgerry

I tend to get more of a "what is the bloody idiot going to say now?" - type look!  But they are a nice bunch as well I must confess! :Smile:

----------


## EmsE

> Great to see the lovely folk of Kilbarchan and district tonight.  I reckon that they have become the most relaxed, easy going bunch of beekeepers in Scotland.  See the arm-folding - only three new folk indulging in a half or full arm-fold.  There's even a couple up the back not paying attention...
> 
> G.


That was a great talk last night Gavin- thank you. You got full attention once the camera vanished  :Smile: . We are really lucky to have such a friendly group, the home made cake and of course Ian as Secretary to keep us all on the right path. (And cant forget the proper tea)



Sent from my GT-S6810P using Tapatalk 2

----------


## HJBee

Caught!!!   Lol

We were listening honestly, and as with the Waggle Dance talk last year, found it very informative!  Thanks Gavin.

Waspkeeper posts were hilarious, enough to entice me back to the forum after 8 months, great to see the usual suspects still posting.

----------


## gavin

Ladies, responses like yours makes it all worthwhile!  And those smiling faces too.  Thanks.

----------


## scotjimland

My grandfather James G Allan was a bee keeper and a member of the Kilbarchan bee keepers.. he lived in Lochwinnoch where I was born .. he passed away in 1981 .. 

this photo was given to me by my dad ..

Grandfather is in the front row on the right wearing glasses.. leaning on a hive.. 

I thought it may be of interest. Do any members recognise or know who else is in the group.. ?


IMG.jpg

----------


## gavin

Thanks Jim.  I've sent this to Ian, long-term secretary of the Kilbarchan beekeepers, and Una, SBA librarian and expert on beekeeping history.

G.

----------


## gwizzie

OK G what have you got ???? you can fair pull the good looking birds  :Wink:

----------


## gavin

Ahem, 'pull' is overstating things somewhat!

----------


## gwizzie

> Ahem, 'pull' is overstating things somewhat!


Ahah LOL

----------

